# لاول مرة بالعربية ... دورة فحص السقالات بالعربي وبالمجان



## يا الغالي (17 مايو 2013)

*  
*





*  
اظھرت الاحصائيات ان السقوط من الارتفاعات ھي من الحوادث الاكثر شيوعا في  المواقع الصناعية و الانشائية والتدريب الجيد للاشخاص من الممكن ان يمنع  تلك الحوادث , لذلك يجب تعيين شخص مؤھل و متخصص في السقالات من قبل صاحب  العمل للاشراف علي فك و تركيب و صيانة و تعديل السقالات و ھذا الشخص\   الكفء يجب علية ان يختار اشخاص مدربين للعمل في السقالات تحت اشرافة*

* 



*
*  هذه الدورة تعرض طريقة فحص السقالات بناءا على مخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون فى المصانع ومواقع الانشاءات واحتياطات السلامة الواجب اتباعها والاسس العلمية التي يجب مراعاتها لضمان سلامة وصحة العاملين اثناء عملية انشاء واستخدام السقالات طبقا لقواعد ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية (الاوشا) الامريكه*
*  أهداف الدورة
  تدريب وتأهيل مديرين واخصائيين السلامة والصحة المهنية على سلامة انشاء وفحص السقالات طبقا للمعايير العالمية لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى امريكا ( الاوشا ) 

  لمن تعقد هذة الدورة؟
  جميع المسئولين عن ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى المصانع ومواقع الانشاءات والهيئات الحكومية والمدنية*


*  المحتوى العلمى للدورة*
*  -  معامل الامان فى انشاء السقالات*
*  -   فحص واعتماد السقالات *
*  -   الكروت اللازمة للسقالات 
انواع الفحص *
*  -   تأمين منطقة عمل السقالات 
* 



 *  
رابط تحميل الدورة *


----------



## sheresh (18 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافيه عالملف المرفق


----------



## engwah (18 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا دورة روعععععععععةةة


----------



## Ahmed 1986 (18 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر على المجهود


----------



## عبد الرحمن/ (18 مايو 2013)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر
ولكن للأسف المدونات لا تفتح لدى البعض
تحياتي


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافيه عالملف المرفق


----------



## زياد يونس (7 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng. BEMA (22 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع أكثر من رائع .. :84:​


----------

